# R.I.P Niggles- my little lover boy



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

this picture here is the day i met you niggles. you were so curious and you didnt show one bit that you were scared of me. you came running whenever you heard me calling your name and you were such a cuddle bug. you were so adorable during bath time too because of your long in some places and short in other places thin hair. you will be missed deaply by the other rats here asnd mostly by me but you will be able to join my other ratties on rainbow bridge


----------



## Spoonrat (Sep 23, 2010)

Run free Niggles - now you can be healthy forever at the Bridge x


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

RIP. I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

its ok he opened a door i had never known was there. he had more personality in one toe than my other rats who came from the same person. he never showed fear even in death. i took him out to hold him but he walked to the other end of a chair and hid behind a pillow to die. it was his wishes but during his life he made me realize that rats have a whole other personality and that rats can smile as you can see in his picture. him and peaches were the only rats who would come when their names were called. i love you niggles and you will be greatly missed but your healthier and you should be happy again too. you have hershey and peaches waiting for you


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

RIP little guy  I am sorry for your loss.

In the future please don't get from that person again, they keep selling you these rats that pass away so quickly.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

Kiko said:


> RIP little guy  I am sorry for your loss.
> 
> In the future please don't get from that person again, they keep selling you these rats that pass away so quickly.


im not going to get from them anymore. i have my rats and im keeping 1 little bub for sure. but im not getting from those people anymore. also i now know of a vet in my area that specializes in Exotic animals and has a good reputation so im happier and more hopeful if my rats ever get sick


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Thats great 
That feeder breeder sold you such unhealthy rats I would be so angry :/
And the new vet is good to hear.
in the future if you want rats, try contacting a rescue that might be able to do a rat train to you.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

i will definantly do that. id love doing a rat train thing.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear you lost Niggles, are the rest of your ratties okay? I agree with Kiko, and you need to inform adoptees of these babies of the issues you have had - its the only responsible thing to do since I believe the parents would be related.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

niggles, taz, and ashes are not related. i have called them many times to get background and this is all i get. niggles's dad was double rex berkshire while his mom was black hooded berkshire (bred at their facility). ashes was bought from a pet store and eventually thrown into the rat shed after she got aggressive with their son. taz and chip came from a genetic hairless father and a blue mother (died before ashes arrived)so she is unrelated to ashes.

i will definantly let people know and all my other rats are fine and acting perfectly healthy and energetic, eating just fine also


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

I would just take what they told you with a grain of salt, they are feeder breeders... its more profitable to have one male cover many females than bother selectively pairing. I know they do likely bring in 'fresh bloodlines' but again from dodgy sources. But as long as you just give them a heads up, they will appreciate it! And even if that made them back out, you should be glad because you can find them a better home that will actually be responsible and give them medical care if they ever need it. 

I would also consider writing up your own little care sheets bout rats to give to the new owners, as most people don't bother to research/join forums etc.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

i will make care sheets and as i said before she does selectively breed her rats (in a very crappy way) but she just puts a bunch of unrelated females in a tub with 1-2 males. i will still let people know their background as much as i can


----------

